# CANON 1DC SAMPLE VIDEO (THE TICKET) IS ONLINE!!!!



## circuito (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi,

From this page you can see the video shot with the 1DC ....Amazing!!!..... ;D

In the page there are also some very interesting comments about the camera....

http://www.hurlbutvisuals.com/blog/2012/04/the-next-gen-in-digital-film-capture-canons-4k-1dc/


----------



## circuito (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: CANON 1DC SAMPLE VIDEO! (THE TICKET)*

SOME NEW INFO FROM THE PAGE....

4GB equals 1 minute of 4K :-X

Lexar cards that process at 1000 mb/s, UDMA 7 are the only things that can capture this baby.... :'(

Rolling shutter was less apparent. Moire did not exist. ;D

Canon Log was one of the most exciting functions of the 1DC. At 400 ISO, it will give you a dynamic range of 12.5 stops. The log looks unbelievable. You can expose it easily, not like Cinestyle or other flat files. No h.264 codec here. This records to motion jpegs, and the WOW factor goes up when you see how the slight compression to the cards makes it look just like film. This compression, that I have embraced and love, softens the highlights, skin and rounds the 4K capture.

The contrast ratio feels more like a hill than a cliff. Skin tones are absolutely beautiful. Vitality abounds with the Canon’s sensor and color space. I could care less that it is 8 BIT color. I am getting it very close, and Dave Cole, our colorist at Technicolor, had a huge range to deal with. Canon’s 8 BIT feels like 12 BIT with its color space and reproduction.

The effective native ISO of the chip is 400 ISO in Canon Log. There are no native ISOs like the 5D, 7D, and 1D. Through testing, I was able to go to 6400 on the Neutral picture style as well as Canon Log and see the noise that I saw at 1600 ISO on the Canon 5D, which is what 70% of the night photography was shot at on Act of Valor. That noise is minimal. It doesn’t look like the C300 at 6400 ISO, which looks very noisy and a grain texture equal to 5219 pushed two stops, which is marginal. Shooting at 6400 ISO, with minimal noise/grain will shake things up. I felt that it handled the highlights of night photography wonderfully on Canon Log. Holding all detail in color on neon, flo’s, street lamps with no hot burning video looking boca. There was no evidence of sensor pattern in the out of focus highlights that you get from every other camera. It just plain looked like film. This is an A Camera system. Period!!!!


----------



## bluegreenturtle (Apr 20, 2012)

Hmmm, I dunno, I was strangely unimpressed. Partly that he even mentioned that the story was somehow amazing (oh geez! He was only dreaming! She's actually dead!) which was pretty trite derivative and been done a million times. But color balance seemed messed up in a few scenes from the various lighting sources, and most of the production value came from the $100k steadicam rig and experienced operator and the other equipment. The overall image I thought wasn't much different from what comes out of a properly operated and post processed 5d/7d.


----------



## Jedifarce (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: CANON 1DC SAMPLE VIDEO! (THE TICKET)*



circuito said:


> SOME NEW INFO FROM THE PAGE....
> 
> 4GB equals 1 minute of 4K :-X



4K is of limited use to the layman. It's more of an editing in post advantage for the film industry. It allows you to digitally zoom in without the resolution breaking down because it's capturing more data. You're not to going to put out 4K videos on vimeo or youtube, simply because its too much data and most folks monitors can only handle 1080p anyways.


----------



## Axilrod (Apr 24, 2012)

I thought it looked beautiful and did very well in low-light, and I'm sure the original looks awesome as Vimeo uploads never look as good. That considered I think it's pretty awesome and will be popular for shooting in confined spaces.


----------



## Axilrod (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow the footage coming off the C500 looks pretty damn amazing, check out "Man and Beast" here: http://cinemaeos.usa.canon.com/media-gallery.php


----------

